# 3" Purdy Uniform Flow ?????



## Camden (Jul 11, 2018)

3" Purdy Uniform Flow nuff said its my favorite brush i have but seems purdy has phased it out anyone know what the replacement is? is it the clearcut?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Never heard of said brush?


Aww it from BLowes, so its a DIY/Professional brush. Its nylon/poly so the traditional copper ferrell brush should be a similar blend.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It was a specially made brush exclusive to Lowe's a few years ago. They sold through the initial shipment and refused the rest of the production run because of all the complaints and returns they had of it. It was intended to compete with the Wooster Silver Tip. It failed. I really don't know what would be a similar brush in the Purdy line. A soft Nylon poly would be my guess.


----------

